
Ask HN: Share an idea? - some_furry
If you&#x27;re like me, you often have a lot of ideas that you don&#x27;t have the time or resources to execute on.<p>If so, why not write it down for your fellow hackers&#x27; enjoyment?<p>Topics can be anything: product ideas, service ideas, blog post topics, stand up comedy skits, research initiatives you wish could get funded, etc.<p>Previously: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=9836508
======
sarciszewski
A fully decentralized alternative to DNSSEC that isn't Namecoin. Specifically:

    
    
        - Use EdDSA (i.e. Ed25519) for digital signatures
        - Use BLAKE2b as the hash function
        - Keep record sizes small
        - Recursive resolvers should use DNSCurve with pinned public keys
    

We would not only need a solid implementation, but a formal RFC for the IETF
to consider/approve.

The idea here is to make it so that _no government_ can influence or control
domain name <-> IP address allocations.

------
hangars
Short story dispensers:

[http://www.konbini.com/us/lifestyle/french-city-
introduces-s...](http://www.konbini.com/us/lifestyle/french-city-introduces-
short-story-dispensers-public-areas/)

Yeah I know, already done, but all the best ideas are co-opted and marketed
better. What if instead of this, we could also have:

\- Disposable $10.00 phones

\- Disposable 'Tweet' cards, or single use tweet tokens

\- Disposable emoji greeting cards etc

------
roger_vg
User's social media popularity level (followers, friends, likes, etc.) allows
them to get discounts. The user takes a picture with the product or uses a
hashtag to promote the brand.

------
miguelrochefort
I'm creating a new computer-assisted language for children.

I need a team.

------
rajnikant
A platform for AMA specifically.

------
qb
Hola for academic papers.

~~~
suchow
Done: "Colloquial salutational oral gesticulations in Ibero-Romance
languages".

